# white poop



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I got my Blk vail in the hospital tank I noticed 1 slightly clouded eye so I thought it would be best to separate him, getting better now since I put him in salted tank. But last night I noticed the white poop, could this be a problem I should be concerned about?
help with this would be appreciated
Laurie


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My Blk vail died today. Mods please close this thread.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Laurie.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Laurie


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Laurie. Closing as requested.


----------

